# Most desirable color for a schwinn b6



## PINOYRODDER (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi guys, i like to get some of your opinions on what is the most desirable color for a Schwinn B6 Cantilever, i will use this as reference in restoring my bike.Thanks to all of your respond!


----------



## eazywind (Aug 23, 2009)

*I like all the 2 tones*

I like the two tones, Brown on tan, blue on light blue and green on light green. 





PINOYRODDER said:


> Hi guys, i like to get some of your opinions on what is the most desirable color for a Schwinn B6 Cantilever, i will use this as reference in restoring my bike.Thanks to all of your respond!


----------



## OldRider (Aug 23, 2009)

Did the Schwinn B6 have a white on red color scheme? That to me is the ultimate color


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2009)

The two tone red with the black pin stripes is also very nice. There was also a coach green with tan accents that you don't see very often that looks cool. 
 There is a color chart floating around that is really helpful to see, because there were a lot of interesting combinations. Some that you just wouldn't expect, that are really beautiful.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll vote for the brown over tan- just a very 1930's combination that has seldom been seen since.


----------



## 18622hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

I am currently restoring one that will be blue and ivory.  I also dig the two blue, brown and green.  I have never a two tone red.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Aug 23, 2009)

In one of the Schwinn books there's a chart with all the color combos, and most of them i have never seen, I saw one DX that was red on black, but they also came in French grey on red or blue and light/dark blue or green combos


----------



## PINOYRODDER (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there a website that provides this color combo? or some paint brands that have some identical colors as Schwinn? I think ill prepare the Brown/Tan combo looks to me a very rare combo and very nostalgic appeal


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Aug 24, 2009)

*B6 Color Combo*

Saw the brown and tan on feebay about a month ago. very intresting and different looking.


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 24, 2009)

*B6 Colors*

I have a B6 frame and chainguard in Coblat Blue and Aqua Green with red highlight pinstripes which is very unique and bold.  It makes a statement for the late 40's and early 50's era.


----------



## mruiz (Aug 26, 2009)

Brown and Tan is the good looking one out of the two, the blue is Ok also.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2009)

*The most beautiful bike in the world!*

One thing to remember, is that they offered a reverse two tone where the field colors are reversed on the fenders from the way that the frame and fork are painted.  I have seen the two tone brown and tan done both ways with the frame being dark with light accents and the fenders reversed. Or the frame was tan with dark accents and the fenders were reversed. I would imagine that they did all of their two tones this way, so play around and see what you like. The B6 was the ultimate in paint combos, because of all of the painted surface area.


----------



## REC (Aug 26, 2009)

*My $.02 ringin' in*

I seem to notice that the dark blue/cream color with red pinstripes jumps out at me (and I have a '46 frame done in those colors that may end up the same when re-done).

I am also liking the dark red/cream with blue pins... I guess it's the same thing in a different way?

Does it matter though? Aren't they all beautiful when they're done? 

I can't say I've seen an UGLY one... Just some that maybe would look better in someone esle's garage! :eek:

REC


----------

